

FDA says walnuts are drugs.   - lylebarrere
http://www.fda.gov/iceci/enforcementactions/warningletters/ucm202825.htm
&quot;The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has reviewed the label for your &quot;Diamond of California Shelled Walnuts&quot; products and your website at www.diamondnuts.com. Based on our review, we have concluded that your walnut products are in violation of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (the Act) and the applicable regulations in Title 21, Code of Federal Regulations (21 CFR).&quot;
======
dangrossman
No, the FDA says this company is marketing walnuts as drugs. It doesn't matter
if the product is a walnut or a tomato, it's the marketing of something as a
treatment for a disease that puts it under FDA purview for the protection of
consumers.

